# my n12 et turbo pulsar



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

this is my et turbo pulsar. pretty standard for now.








this is an old pic of the engine, e15et








and these are newer pics of the engine, just rebuilt.
















the interior as it is now. about to get some new goodies for it soon.
















i have baught some nice 17/7 inch rims for the et, just need to buy some tyres and fit em.
















old pic of et at the strip


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've always liked pulsars, i just think they're really cool lol. who's R33 in the background?


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

it's a mates r33 gts-t. not much done 2 it, bigger turbo,intercooler, stiffer suspension, electronic boost controller, running 18psi


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

info on the engine, if anyone is interested? the bottom end has been blueprinted-balanced, standard crank, standard rods, acl duralite pistons. the head- big wade cam, holden commodore v6 valve springs, ported and polished. match ported intake manifold,head and exhuast manifold, knife edged internal plenum, rb30 throttle body. lightened flywheel, exedy heavy duty clutch, standard gearbox. t25g turbo, supra intercooler, custom intercooler pipes, turbosmart type 2 veeport blowoff valve, turbosmart tee boost controller, 3 inch dump to 2 1/2 straight through exhuast with canon muffler, standard fuel system, for now. have a bosch 040 fuel pump ready to go in, malpassi rising rate fuel regulator to go in also. buying 13b 550cc injectors soon, and a microtech lt8 computer. not to sure about what the ignition setup will be just yet. also buying a garrett gt28rs turbo and a bigger intercooler in a few months . currently running 15psi, was on 18, leaning out to much on 18psi. no quarter mile time yet, will wait until everything's done and tuned right, then i will take it to the track to see what it can do.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

late breaking news. i have busted the t25g! is a good thing though, now i can get a garrett gt28rs for it!!!!! disco pulsar?!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn that sucks, but at least your gettin a t28 lol.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

I just baught a Hybrid gt spec 450mm*300mm*80 tube and fin intercooler for the et. a lot better cooler than the piece of s__t on the car at the moment! now i just need that damm'n gt28rs turbo!!!!!!


----------



## Gin (Jul 20, 2006)

et.turbo.dude said:


> I just baught a Hybrid gt spec 450mm*300mm*80 tube and fin intercooler for the et. a lot better cooler than the piece of s__t on the car at the moment! now i just need that damm'n gt28rs turbo!!!!!!


Nice, good luck getting it.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

well it's been a while since i was last on this forum. time to update and catch up.:fluffy: 

*Engine Mods:* from what i can remember, blueprinted/balanced bottom end, standard crank, standard rods, ACL duralite pistons, stage 4 Camtech cam, Holden 6cyl valve springs, Corolla retainers, ported head, matched ported intake & exhuast manifolds, knife edged internal plenum, spaced and throated plenum, vl throttle body, 2inch custom intercooler pipes, t25g turbo, Mr2 intercooler, Turbosmart type 2 vee port blow off valve, Bosch 040 fuel pump, Malpassi adjustable rising rate fuel pressure regulator, lightened flywheel, Exedy heavy duty clutch, standard gearbox and a 2/5 inch straight through exhuast with 1 straight through muffler 

*Suspension:* Koni adjustable shocks, King low springs, custom adjustable front strut brace and solid rear strut brace.

*Interior Mods:* Momo trek R steering wheel, Momo R3000 pedals, Isotta phanter shift knob, Isotta serie 478 leather handbrake cover and handle, custom gearboot to be replaced with my Momo endurance gearboot, re padded and upholstered seats, re'upholstered door trims, near new carpet, blue neons under dash and front seats, led multi coloured and function lighting system, re'upholstered parcel shelf and central locking. 

*Stereo:* JVC Mp3 headunit, Earthquake 6'5" coaxes in the front doors with boss tweeters in the dash window vents, crossovers under the front seats, Earthquake 900w 5 channel amp running the front speakers and sub, an Earthquake 12" in a ported box.

*Exterior Mods:* pretty standard for now. have a jetspeed front bar getting moddified and resprayed, standard ET side skirts and rear skirt also getting painted

*Wheels:* 17"7" ASA wheels

*Other:* a few parts i have for the car but havent put on yet, 2 way remote start immobilizer alarm. hybrid gt spec 450mm*300mm*80mm-630mm all up intercooler, sparco bonnet pins, hatch release solenoid and a Greddy full auto turbo timer.
this is how it's looking at the moment.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

still lookin good! and is it me, or is your front driver's tire going the wrong direction?


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> still lookin good! and is it me, or is your front driver's tire going the wrong direction?



well spotted dude. yeah, i put it on the wrong side.:lame:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

i love this car.


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

2dr_Sentra said:


> i love this car.



cheers man. i have a heap to do to it soon though. busy busy!:woowoo:


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

hey nice car man love it one question the engine in this car is e15t is it and did u multi port inject it ?


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

sportcoupe(turbo) said:


> hey nice car man love it one question the engine in this car is e15t is it and did u multi port inject it ?



thanks man. the engine is an E15ET and they came multi point injected down here in Australia, i'm not sure what you guy's got over there in America?


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

thnx for the reply b/c i need to convert my e16i to a multi injection i hate the single injection maby il get the ecu from the e15e and the intake manifold


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

thnx for the reply b/c i need to convert my e16i to a multiport injection and im looking at my options i hate the single injector  thnx good luck with the car looks very nice


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

How much did it cost to rebuild your engine


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

*sportcoupe(turbo) *- i can't see why the E15E intake manifold and ECU couldn't work. let me know how it goes! 

*Nismo1979* - it only cost me $800, my mechanic is a family friend.


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

well i got new pistons, a sport cluch (4 puck), pacesetter header, and a lightend fly wheel so all together it costed me about $700 but i did it all my self so no labour work


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

How Much did the gt28 turbo set you back. Do you have to change your turbo maifold for it


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> How Much did the gt28 turbo set you back. Do you have to change your turbo maifold for it


i havent got around to getting a GT2860RS for it yet, i've had a few problems with the car lately and has put it back. the standard manifold is fine as the GT28 and GT28RS are both t25 style flange. a Garrett GT2860RS in Australia cost about $1400 AU$'s


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Im thinking about buying a ET Pulsar so talking to you will be helpful for ideas


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> Im thinking about buying a ET Pulsar so talking to you will be helpful for ideas



cool man. do you live in America? i'll help as much as i can.


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

et.turbo.dude said:


> cool man. do you live in America? i'll help as much as i can.


Nah mate i Live In South Australia


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> Nah mate i Live In South Australia


sweet, i'm ex South ozzy! can't say i miss my hometown Adelaide much but.
are you apart of the N12turbo forum? if not then go to the link down the bottom! and join for free. iffen you need to know anything about N12 Turbo ET's or Exa's then go there and anything you need to know, just ask! on the N12Turbo homepage just head to the forum.

w w w . N12Turbo . c o m

oh yeah, let me know your username when you join so i know who you are. my username here is the same there so i'm not hard to find. cheers.

:woowoo:


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Hey i have a complete ET Turbo engine, Gearbox computer and wiring loom...am i able to transfer them into a ordinary N12 Pulsar


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> Hey i have a complete ET Turbo engine, Gearbox computer and wiring loom...am i able to transfer them into a ordinary N12 Pulsar



pretty much yeah, but you'll need an electronic ET fuel pump.:fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

et.turbo.dude said:


> pretty much yeah, but you'll need an electronic ET fuel pump.:fluffy:


I have a complete ET wreck so can i just take it out of that


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> I have a complete ET wreck so can i just take it out of that



just swap the whole tank over then! sounds like you have everything you need. good luck man.


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

et.turbo.dude said:


> just swap the whole tank over then! sounds like you have everything you need. good luck man.


So i use the engine, fuel tank, fuel pump, Computer and wiring loom from my ET wreck. Anythink else


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Can i use my turbo dash in a ordinary N12


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Nice car mate!


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> Can i use my turbo dash in a ordinary N12



i'm pretty sure you can. as long as you swap all the wiring from the et over. then it'll be fine. what's wrong with this ET? rusted out or something?



*Dan9*, thanks man.


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

et.turbo.dude said:


> i'm pretty sure you can. as long as you swap all the wiring from the et over. then it'll be fine. what's wrong with this ET? rusted out or something?
> 
> 
> 
> *Dan9*, thanks man.


Back end and side damage


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

Nismo1979 said:


> Back end and side damage



ah, ok. i'd swap the fuel tank over, all wiring, sensors, rear control arms and disc brakes, dash, seats, engine, gearbox, you'll have to use the carbon canister aswell from the ET.
let me know how it goes.


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

et.turbo.dude said:


> ah, ok. i'd swap the fuel tank over, all wiring, sensors, rear control arms and disc brakes, dash, seats, engine, gearbox, you'll have to use the carbon canister aswell from the ET.
> let me know how it goes.


with the wiring do you mean wiring loom from computer and dash wiring..what sensors, rear control arms. Front and rear disc brakes and whats a carbon canister


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking to me before.. What sensors do i swap over


----------

